# DX code for "Blood in Semen"



## Orthocoderpgu (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm trying to figure out why I can't locate this. Thanks for your help.


----------



## LindaEV (Jan 28, 2011)

608.82 :d


----------



## NaliniAAPC (Jan 28, 2011)

Hi,
Blood in semen otherwise known as  hematospermia 608.82

Regards,
Nalini CPC


----------

